
Wired Founder Kevin Kelly on the Technologies That Will Dominate Our Future - miraj
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/wired-founder-kevin-kelly-on-technologies-that-will-dominate-our-future-180959708/?no-ist
======
touristtam
<title>

    
    
        &lt;em&gt;Wired&lt;/em&gt; Founder Kevin Kelly On the Technologies That Will Dominate Our Future
         |
        Innovation | Smithsonian</title>
    
    

doesn't work ....

